
The Shadowy World Of Wikipedia's Editing Bots - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/524751/the-shadowy-world-of-wikipedias-editing-bots/
======
__pThrow
One reason I stopped editing wikipedia was because I had some good faith edits
immediately reverted by bots.

